# Wikileaks



## Mrs. M.

Marina Abramovic levitating over pots and pans​The latest breaking Wikileaks article reveals that John Podesta was invited to a "spirit cooking"  dinner by Marina Abramovic.

*WIKILEAKS: LEAKED EMAIL REVEALS HILLARY CLINTON'S CAMPAIGN CHAIR ATTENDED DISTURBING "SPIRIT COOKING" DINNER LAST YEAR?*
*NEW YORK* - WikiLeaks has released what may be the most disturbing email leaked from Hillary Clinton's inner circle. The email reveals John Podesta's brother Tony invited him to attend the _Spirit Cooking_ dinner with Marina Abramovic on July 9, 2015 in New York City.
Graphic Warning:


The video above from Abramovic sheds some light on what "Spirit Cooking" actually is. *WARNING:*The graphic video shows Marina Abramovic writing _Spirit Cooking_ recipe on the wall with what appears to be thickly congealed blood. “mix fresh breast milk with fresh sperm, drink on earthquake nights.” and "with a sharp knife cut deeply into the middle finger of your left hand, eat the pain". Another message written in blood says: "fresh morning urine sprinkle over nightmare dreams".





WikiLeaks: John Podesta's Satanic Dinner (WARNING: Graphic Content)

Ms. Abramovic is in the arts. Some describe her as an occult performance artist. According to at least one online source, her work includes promotion of witchcraft, totalitarianism and fascism.

Totalitarianism is defined as follows:
This is a repressive, unfree type of society. We live in a democracy, where the people have a say and elect officials. The opposite is *totalitarianism*: a *totalitarian* society is usually ruled by a dictator, and there is very little or no freedom. In *totalitarianism*, the *government *controls almost every aspect of life.
totalitarianism - Dictionary Definition

One writer comments:
OK, I am firmly opposed to talking about any aspect of Marina Abramovic because I find it banal and irrelevant. However I like sci-fi kitsch and dystopic political allegories so I could not let the virtual tour of her impending Institute (MAI) go unremarked. Personally, I don’t care what kind of self-indulgent celebrity spectacles she produces as her “art” today, but the MAI earns her a special place in hell because its sole purpose is to feed her ego as performance-art-high-priestess by fleecing the young and gullible. Once up in Hudson they will give their time and presumably (primarily) money, just for the chance to worship at her totalitarian altar, in only the idiotic ways she sees fit.
Lambs Wheeled to Slaughter: Maria Abramovic Institute

I decided to look up one of her workshops and this is what I found:
After the ten-minute presentation of his work, Marina Abramovic shares with the public what she felt during his performance by concluding that:

*“IN PERFORMANCE ART EVERYTHING IS REAL: THE EXHAUSTION, THE BLOOD OR THE KNIFE. THERE IS NO ACTING. IN THEATRE, BLOOD IS KETCHUP; IN PERFORMANCE IS REAL BLOOD.”*

The third artist: Nikolaos, performance artist and one of As One’s interventional performance artists says that his work is on how to deal with pain through meditation. “Pain is not your enemy; It is here to teach you, to protect you, to make you stronger.”.

MARINA ABRAMOVIC WORKSHOP I

This is interesting because Ms. Abramovic said the same thing about spirit dinners!
Spirit cooking menu:  Marina Abramovic' - Edition Jacob Samuel  Done at a private residence it is a religious ceremony.  One comment below the video (on you tube) called it Aleister Crowley Magic.  The video presentation reportedly used pigs blood.  If you have an aversion to the sight of blood or a snake wrapped around the head of Ms. Abramovic you should not watch the video.

Interesting that this woman is in John Podesta's inner circle (no pun intended).
Here are some photographs of some dinner gala's which were designed by Ms. Abramovic.






Marina Abramovic's gala dinner at MOCA reportedly "left heads spinning"..
This appears to be one of the life like mannequins (which is a cake)  laying underneath a skeleton. It is the centerpiece for this dinner and will later be served for desert.






A dinner staged by Marina Abramovic.  The human heads are people
who were used as center pieces for her "artistic dinner."






.
Marina Abramovic human cakes - desert being served to guests at her Gala.

This cake was in the form of a life sized naked human body that resembled Debby Harry for desert.  It has already been "served up"...  Mrs. Abramovic cut the first piece.





Debbie Harry photographed in front of a cake Abramovich had made in her image.
I hope that wasn't a message for this young lady.  She seems to be in deep thought.






A life sized Brunette cake was also served.  Not sure who this was supposed to be.
There is an online video of a half dozen people descending on these life sized cakes cutting them up with large knives and it is totally bizarre.  It looked like a mock satanic ritual.

Marina Abramovic is also a close friend of Lady Gaga's.  I find it interesting that Ms. Abramovic uses art to cover her involvement (to outsiders) in the occult. The table settings she has chosen reminds me of the same type of table designs the Rothschild's were noted for at their satanic gala dinner parties.

The Rothschild Gala Ball - a mannequin serves as a centerpiece for the table. The Rothschild's are close friends of Hillary and Bill Clinton
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Another Rothschild party table decorated with dismembered baby dolls.
Mr. & Mrs. Rothschild actually hid their satanism under the guise of unusual artistic art and gala balls.  It appears that Marina Abramovic may be emulating their style. The tradition continues....





Marina Abramovic sitting on a ledge between two buckets in large dining room, note the 666 in the corner next to a pentagram and other witchcraft symbols painted on the baseboard.

There is a photograph of Lady Gaga and Marina Abramovich on twitter with the caption this is what a spirit dinner looks like.  It is a photograph of a naked man lying in a trough full of blood and Marina is pouring a sauce over his body.  Gaga has a spoon in her mouth in the photograph and it appears to be an outdoor dinner party with others looking on.

Hillary Clinton is friends with Lady Gaga but I have found no photographs of her with Marina Abramovic.  There is the possibility the photographs could have been removed if they do exist.

New Hillary Clinton Emails Reveal Her Network Of Powerful Celebrity Friends, Including Lady Gaga And Ben Affleck

Between the Clinton's and the Rothschild's, Mrs. Clinton and Lady Gaga, Marina Abramovic and John Podesta - it doesn't look good.  In fact, it looks very bad.  I don't believe Hillary Clinton can explain her way out of this one.  If I'm right about that, this may just be Marina Abramovic's last performance!


----------



## turzovka

Mrs. M. said:


> Marina Abramovic levitating over pots and pans​The latest breaking Wikileaks article reveals that John Podesta was invited to a "spirit cooking"  dinner by Marina Abramovic.
> 
> *WIKILEAKS: LEAKED EMAIL REVEALS HILLARY CLINTON'S CAMPAIGN CHAIR ATTENDED DISTURBING "SPIRIT COOKING" DINNER LAST YEAR?*
> *NEW YORK* - WikiLeaks has released what may be the most disturbing email leaked from Hillary Clinton's inner circle. The email reveals John Podesta's brother Tony invited him to attend the _Spirit Cooking_ dinner with Marina Abramovic on July 9, 2015 in New York City.
> Graphic Warning:
> 
> 
> The video above from Abramovic sheds some light on what "Spirit Cooking" actually is. *WARNING:*The graphic video shows Marina Abramovic writing _Spirit Cooking_ recipe on the wall with what appears to be thickly congealed blood. “mix fresh breast milk with fresh sperm, drink on earthquake nights.” and "with a sharp knife cut deeply into the middle finger of your left hand, eat the pain". Another message written in blood says: "fresh morning urine sprinkle over nightmare dreams".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WikiLeaks: John Podesta's Satanic Dinner (WARNING: Graphic Content)
> 
> Ms. Abramovic is in the arts. Some describe her as an occult performance artist. According to at least one online source, her work includes promotion of witchcraft, totalitarianism and fascism.
> 
> Totalitarianism is defined as follows:
> This is a repressive, unfree type of society. We live in a democracy, where the people have a say and elect officials. The opposite is *totalitarianism*: a *totalitarian* society is usually ruled by a dictator, and there is very little or no freedom. In *totalitarianism*, the *government *controls almost every aspect of life.
> totalitarianism - Dictionary Definition
> 
> One writer comments:
> OK, I am firmly opposed to talking about any aspect of Marina Abramovic because I find it banal and irrelevant. However I like sci-fi kitsch and dystopic political allegories so I could not let the virtual tour of her impending Institute (MAI) go unremarked. Personally, I don’t care what kind of self-indulgent celebrity spectacles she produces as her “art” today, but the MAI earns her a special place in hell because its sole purpose is to feed her ego as performance-art-high-priestess by fleecing the young and gullible. Once up in Hudson they will give their time and presumably (primarily) money, just for the chance to worship at her totalitarian altar, in only the idiotic ways she sees fit.
> Lambs Wheeled to Slaughter: Maria Abramovic Institute
> 
> I decided to look up one of her workshops and this is what I found:
> After the ten-minute presentation of his work, Marina Abramovic shares with the public what she felt during his performance by concluding that:
> 
> *“IN PERFORMANCE ART EVERYTHING IS REAL: THE EXHAUSTION, THE BLOOD OR THE KNIFE. THERE IS NO ACTING. IN THEATRE, BLOOD IS KETCHUP; IN PERFORMANCE IS REAL BLOOD.”*
> 
> The third artist: Nikolaos, performance artist and one of As One’s interventional performance artists says that his work is on how to deal with pain through meditation. “Pain is not your enemy; It is here to teach you, to protect you, to make you stronger.”.
> 
> MARINA ABRAMOVIC WORKSHOP I
> 
> This is interesting because Ms. Abramovic said the same thing about spirit dinners!
> Spirit cooking menu:  Marina Abramovic' - Edition Jacob Samuel  Done at a private residence it is a religious ceremony.  One comment below the video (on you tube) called it Aleister Crowley Magic.  The video presentation reportedly used pigs blood.  If you have an aversion to the sight of blood or a snake wrapped around the head of Ms. Abramovic you should not watch the video.
> 
> Interesting that this woman is in John Podesta's inner circle (no pun intended).
> Here are some photographs of some dinner gala's which were designed by Ms. Abramovic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina Abramovic's gala dinner at MOCA reportedly "left heads spinning"..
> This appears to be one of the life like manequins (which is a cake)  laying underneath a skeleton. It is the centerpiece for this dinner and will later be served for desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dinner staged by Marina Abramovic.  The human heads are people
> who were used as center pieces for her "artistic dinner."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Marina Abramovic human cakes - desert being served to guests at her Gala.
> 
> This cake was in the form of a life sized naked human body that resembled Debby Harry for desert.  It has already been "served up"...  Mrs. Abramovic cut the first piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie Harry photographed in front of a cake Abramovich had made in her image.
> I hope that wasn't a message for this young lady.  She seems to be in deep thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A life sized Brunette cake was also served.  Not sure who this was supposed to be.
> There is an online video of a half dozen people descending on these life sized cakes cutting them up with large knives and it is totally bizarre.  It looked like a mock satanic ritual.
> 
> Marina Abramovic is also a close friend of Lady Gaga's.  I find it interesting that Ms. Abramovic uses art to cover her involvement (to outsiders) in the occult. The table settings she has chosen remind me of the same type of table designs the Rothschild's were noted for at their satanic gala dinner parties.
> 
> The Rothschild Gala Ball - a manaquin serves as a centerpiece for the table. The Rothschild's are close friends of Hillary and Bill Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Rothschild party table decorated with dismembered baby dolls.
> Mr. & Mrs. Rothschild actually hid their satanism under the guise of unusual artistic art and gala balls.  The tradition continues....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina Abramovich sitting on a ledge between two buckets in large dining room, note the 666 in the corner next to a pentagram and other witchcraft symbols painted on the baseboard.
> 
> There is a photograph of Lady Gaga and Marina Abramovich on twitter with the caption this is what a what a spirit dinner looks like.  It is a photograph of a man lying in a trough full of blood and Marina is pouring a sauce over his body.  Gaga has a spoon in her mouth in the photograph and it appears to be an outdoor dinner party with others looking on.
> 
> Hillary Clinton is friends with Lady Gaga but I have found no photographs of her with Marina Abramovic.  There is the possibility the photographs could have been removed if they do exist.
> 
> New Hillary Clinton Emails Reveal Her Network Of Powerful Celebrity Friends, Including Lady Gaga And Ben Affleck
> 
> Between the Clintons and the Rothschilds, Mrs. Clinton and Lady Gaga, Marina Abramovic and John Podesta - it doesn't look good.  In fact, it looks very bad.  I don't believe Hillary Clinton can explain her way out of this one.  If I'm right about that, this may just be Marina Abramovic's last performance!



Grotesque.   Ghastly.    Occult.

Yet most of the world chooses to remain clueless and doubt any such thing is real.

Podesta invited to dinner.   That is not just an insignificant detail in my mind.

Even all those "rock stars" who sold their souls, that too, is far more real than an embellished piece of baloney.


----------



## Mrs. M.

turzovka said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina Abramovic levitating over pots and pans​The latest breaking Wikileaks article reveals that John Podesta was invited to a "spirit cooking"  dinner by Marina Abramovic.
> 
> *WIKILEAKS: LEAKED EMAIL REVEALS HILLARY CLINTON'S CAMPAIGN CHAIR ATTENDED DISTURBING "SPIRIT COOKING" DINNER LAST YEAR?*
> *NEW YORK* - WikiLeaks has released what may be the most disturbing email leaked from Hillary Clinton's inner circle. The email reveals John Podesta's brother Tony invited him to attend the _Spirit Cooking_ dinner with Marina Abramovic on July 9, 2015 in New York City.
> Graphic Warning:
> 
> 
> The video above from Abramovic sheds some light on what "Spirit Cooking" actually is. *WARNING:*The graphic video shows Marina Abramovic writing _Spirit Cooking_ recipe on the wall with what appears to be thickly congealed blood. “mix fresh breast milk with fresh sperm, drink on earthquake nights.” and "with a sharp knife cut deeply into the middle finger of your left hand, eat the pain". Another message written in blood says: "fresh morning urine sprinkle over nightmare dreams".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WikiLeaks: John Podesta's Satanic Dinner (WARNING: Graphic Content)
> 
> Ms. Abramovic is in the arts. Some describe her as an occult performance artist. According to at least one online source, her work includes promotion of witchcraft, totalitarianism and fascism.
> 
> Totalitarianism is defined as follows:
> This is a repressive, unfree type of society. We live in a democracy, where the people have a say and elect officials. The opposite is *totalitarianism*: a *totalitarian* society is usually ruled by a dictator, and there is very little or no freedom. In *totalitarianism*, the *government *controls almost every aspect of life.
> totalitarianism - Dictionary Definition
> 
> One writer comments:
> OK, I am firmly opposed to talking about any aspect of Marina Abramovic because I find it banal and irrelevant. However I like sci-fi kitsch and dystopic political allegories so I could not let the virtual tour of her impending Institute (MAI) go unremarked. Personally, I don’t care what kind of self-indulgent celebrity spectacles she produces as her “art” today, but the MAI earns her a special place in hell because its sole purpose is to feed her ego as performance-art-high-priestess by fleecing the young and gullible. Once up in Hudson they will give their time and presumably (primarily) money, just for the chance to worship at her totalitarian altar, in only the idiotic ways she sees fit.
> Lambs Wheeled to Slaughter: Maria Abramovic Institute
> 
> I decided to look up one of her workshops and this is what I found:
> After the ten-minute presentation of his work, Marina Abramovic shares with the public what she felt during his performance by concluding that:
> 
> *“IN PERFORMANCE ART EVERYTHING IS REAL: THE EXHAUSTION, THE BLOOD OR THE KNIFE. THERE IS NO ACTING. IN THEATRE, BLOOD IS KETCHUP; IN PERFORMANCE IS REAL BLOOD.”*
> 
> The third artist: Nikolaos, performance artist and one of As One’s interventional performance artists says that his work is on how to deal with pain through meditation. “Pain is not your enemy; It is here to teach you, to protect you, to make you stronger.”.
> 
> MARINA ABRAMOVIC WORKSHOP I
> 
> This is interesting because Ms. Abramovic said the same thing about spirit dinners!
> Spirit cooking menu:  Marina Abramovic' - Edition Jacob Samuel  Done at a private residence it is a religious ceremony.  One comment below the video (on you tube) called it Aleister Crowley Magic.  The video presentation reportedly used pigs blood.  If you have an aversion to the sight of blood or a snake wrapped around the head of Ms. Abramovic you should not watch the video.
> 
> Interesting that this woman is in John Podesta's inner circle (no pun intended).
> Here are some photographs of some dinner gala's which were designed by Ms. Abramovic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina Abramovic's gala dinner at MOCA reportedly "left heads spinning"..
> This appears to be one of the life like manequins (which is a cake)  laying underneath a skeleton. It is the centerpiece for this dinner and will later be served for desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dinner staged by Marina Abramovic.  The human heads are people
> who were used as center pieces for her "artistic dinner."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Marina Abramovic human cakes - desert being served to guests at her Gala.
> 
> This cake was in the form of a life sized naked human body that resembled Debby Harry for desert.  It has already been "served up"...  Mrs. Abramovic cut the first piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie Harry photographed in front of a cake Abramovich had made in her image.
> I hope that wasn't a message for this young lady.  She seems to be in deep thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A life sized Brunette cake was also served.  Not sure who this was supposed to be.
> There is an online video of a half dozen people descending on these life sized cakes cutting them up with large knives and it is totally bizarre.  It looked like a mock satanic ritual.
> 
> Marina Abramovic is also a close friend of Lady Gaga's.  I find it interesting that Ms. Abramovic uses art to cover her involvement (to outsiders) in the occult. The table settings she has chosen remind me of the same type of table designs the Rothschild's were noted for at their satanic gala dinner parties.
> 
> The Rothschild Gala Ball - a manaquin serves as a centerpiece for the table. The Rothschild's are close friends of Hillary and Bill Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Rothschild party table decorated with dismembered baby dolls.
> Mr. & Mrs. Rothschild actually hid their satanism under the guise of unusual artistic art and gala balls.  The tradition continues....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina Abramovich sitting on a ledge between two buckets in large dining room, note the 666 in the corner next to a pentagram and other witchcraft symbols painted on the baseboard.
> 
> There is a photograph of Lady Gaga and Marina Abramovich on twitter with the caption this is what a what a spirit dinner looks like.  It is a photograph of a man lying in a trough full of blood and Marina is pouring a sauce over his body.  Gaga has a spoon in her mouth in the photograph and it appears to be an outdoor dinner party with others looking on.
> 
> Hillary Clinton is friends with Lady Gaga but I have found no photographs of her with Marina Abramovic.  There is the possibility the photographs could have been removed if they do exist.
> 
> New Hillary Clinton Emails Reveal Her Network Of Powerful Celebrity Friends, Including Lady Gaga And Ben Affleck
> 
> Between the Clintons and the Rothschilds, Mrs. Clinton and Lady Gaga, Marina Abramovic and John Podesta - it doesn't look good.  In fact, it looks very bad.  I don't believe Hillary Clinton can explain her way out of this one.  If I'm right about that, this may just be Marina Abramovic's last performance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grotesque.   Ghastly.    Occult.
> 
> Yet most of the world chooses to remain clueless and doubt any such thing is real.
> 
> Podesta invited to dinner.   That is not just an insignificant detail in my mind.
> 
> Even all those "rock stars" who sold their souls, that too, is far more real than an embellished piece of baloney.
Click to expand...

Thank you.  I agree.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica




----------



## Disir

She is a performance artist. Nothing more.  Nothing less.  You're making more of it than what it actually is and in the process distracting from the real issues.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Disir said:


> She is a performance artist. Nothing more.  Nothing less.  You're making more of it than what it actually is and in the process distracting from the real issues.



You left out "occult" performance artist and her connection to very powerful satanists in the USA.  That you find Marina Abramivoc's satanic ritual dinner invitation to Hillary Clinton's Campaign Chairman John Podesta a non-issue speaks volumes.


----------



## Dalia

Mrs. M. said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is a performance artist. Nothing more.  Nothing less.  You're making more of it than what it actually is and in the process distracting from the real issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You left out "occult" performance artist and her connection to very powerful satanists in the USA.  That you find Marina Abramivoc's satanic ritual dinner invitation to Hillary Clinton's Campaign Chairman John Podesta a non-issue speaks volumes.
Click to expand...

Although Hillary touch everything possible that are defects and surrounding business that does not smell good, it lacked that being linked to satanic causes


----------



## Mrs. M.

Dalia said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is a performance artist. Nothing more.  Nothing less.  You're making more of it than what it actually is and in the process distracting from the real issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You left out "occult" performance artist and her connection to very powerful satanists in the USA.  That you find Marina Abramivoc's satanic ritual dinner invitation to Hillary Clinton's Campaign Chairman John Podesta a non-issue speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Although Hillary touch everything possible that are defects and surrounding business that does not smell good, it lacked that being linked to satanic causes
> 
> View attachment 97003
> 
> View attachment 97001
Click to expand...

People are known by the company they keep, Dalia, and Mrs. Clinton is keeping company with Satanists.  It if walks like a duck, quacks like a duck and looks like a duck........ _it's a duck!_


----------



## cereal_killer

Her Twitter handle ends in 666 but that doesn't mean anything


----------



## Dalia

I really don't like her and sadly i got the feeling that she will win on November 8.


----------



## Ravi

How far USMB has fallen.


----------



## Old Yeller

Why aren't those pretty boys wearing gloves to serve that cake?


----------



## Dalia

Ravi said:


> How far USMB has fallen.


Peoples will be falling if Hillary win because they don't want her at the white house.


----------



## Disir

Mrs. M. said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is a performance artist. Nothing more.  Nothing less.  You're making more of it than what it actually is and in the process distracting from the real issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You left out "occult" performance artist and her connection to very powerful satanists in the USA.  That you find Marina Abramivoc's satanic ritual dinner invitation to Hillary Clinton's Campaign Chairman John Podesta a non-issue speaks volumes.
Click to expand...


Let's turn that volume up then.  What connection to very powerful satanists does she have?  The picture you have with the baby and the mannequin came from a Surrealist Dinner party in the 70s. Surrealism.....you know Dali? He was there at the party.   Surrealism was born out of the Dada movement which stemmed from the disillusionment of WWI. The US did not deal with WWI on our soil and Dada never really took off here. 
Grove Art: Subject Guide in Oxford Art Online

This is the Manifesto of Surrealism
Manifesto of Surrealism

You may recognize some of these artists or would have at least encountered  a name or two. 
Surrealism Movement, Artists and Major Works

What the US saw after WWI was what is referred to as the Lost Generation and that is "our" literary heritage (so to speak).
Lost Generation | American literature

Crowley was not a Satanist.
And here you go, here is your cake and the Eucharist which actually looks like a small wafer and does not contain pigs blood or menstrual blood or in the shape of a woman, man or anything else.
Magick in Theory and Practice - Chapter 20

And the actual ritual
Liber 44 - The Mass of the Phoenix

And here are your actual Satanists. 
Official Church of Satan Website | churchofsatan.com

Marina Abramivoc makes her money from being bizarre. She is a performance artist and ...........not my cup of tea but people pay her money.  That's it. 

Now, I still think Hillary is evil and vile but that is because of the crap she has done and the crap she says. 

Words. They have meanings.


----------



## Disir

Her work is focused on the body.


----------



## Denechek




----------



## sealybobo

Mrs. M. said:


> Marina Abramovic levitating over pots and pans​The latest breaking Wikileaks article reveals that John Podesta was invited to a "spirit cooking"  dinner by Marina Abramovic.
> 
> *WIKILEAKS: LEAKED EMAIL REVEALS HILLARY CLINTON'S CAMPAIGN CHAIR ATTENDED DISTURBING "SPIRIT COOKING" DINNER LAST YEAR?*
> *NEW YORK* - WikiLeaks has released what may be the most disturbing email leaked from Hillary Clinton's inner circle. The email reveals John Podesta's brother Tony invited him to attend the _Spirit Cooking_ dinner with Marina Abramovic on July 9, 2015 in New York City.
> Graphic Warning:
> 
> 
> The video above from Abramovic sheds some light on what "Spirit Cooking" actually is. *WARNING:*The graphic video shows Marina Abramovic writing _Spirit Cooking_ recipe on the wall with what appears to be thickly congealed blood. “mix fresh breast milk with fresh sperm, drink on earthquake nights.” and "with a sharp knife cut deeply into the middle finger of your left hand, eat the pain". Another message written in blood says: "fresh morning urine sprinkle over nightmare dreams".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WikiLeaks: John Podesta's Satanic Dinner (WARNING: Graphic Content)
> 
> Ms. Abramovic is in the arts. Some describe her as an occult performance artist. According to at least one online source, her work includes promotion of witchcraft, totalitarianism and fascism.
> 
> Totalitarianism is defined as follows:
> This is a repressive, unfree type of society. We live in a democracy, where the people have a say and elect officials. The opposite is *totalitarianism*: a *totalitarian* society is usually ruled by a dictator, and there is very little or no freedom. In *totalitarianism*, the *government *controls almost every aspect of life.
> totalitarianism - Dictionary Definition
> 
> One writer comments:
> OK, I am firmly opposed to talking about any aspect of Marina Abramovic because I find it banal and irrelevant. However I like sci-fi kitsch and dystopic political allegories so I could not let the virtual tour of her impending Institute (MAI) go unremarked. Personally, I don’t care what kind of self-indulgent celebrity spectacles she produces as her “art” today, but the MAI earns her a special place in hell because its sole purpose is to feed her ego as performance-art-high-priestess by fleecing the young and gullible. Once up in Hudson they will give their time and presumably (primarily) money, just for the chance to worship at her totalitarian altar, in only the idiotic ways she sees fit.
> Lambs Wheeled to Slaughter: Maria Abramovic Institute
> 
> I decided to look up one of her workshops and this is what I found:
> After the ten-minute presentation of his work, Marina Abramovic shares with the public what she felt during his performance by concluding that:
> 
> *“IN PERFORMANCE ART EVERYTHING IS REAL: THE EXHAUSTION, THE BLOOD OR THE KNIFE. THERE IS NO ACTING. IN THEATRE, BLOOD IS KETCHUP; IN PERFORMANCE IS REAL BLOOD.”*
> 
> The third artist: Nikolaos, performance artist and one of As One’s interventional performance artists says that his work is on how to deal with pain through meditation. “Pain is not your enemy; It is here to teach you, to protect you, to make you stronger.”.
> 
> MARINA ABRAMOVIC WORKSHOP I
> 
> This is interesting because Ms. Abramovic said the same thing about spirit dinners!
> Spirit cooking menu:  Marina Abramovic' - Edition Jacob Samuel  Done at a private residence it is a religious ceremony.  One comment below the video (on you tube) called it Aleister Crowley Magic.  The video presentation reportedly used pigs blood.  If you have an aversion to the sight of blood or a snake wrapped around the head of Ms. Abramovic you should not watch the video.
> 
> Interesting that this woman is in John Podesta's inner circle (no pun intended).
> Here are some photographs of some dinner gala's which were designed by Ms. Abramovic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina Abramovic's gala dinner at MOCA reportedly "left heads spinning"..
> This appears to be one of the life like mannequins (which is a cake)  laying underneath a skeleton. It is the centerpiece for this dinner and will later be served for desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dinner staged by Marina Abramovic.  The human heads are people
> who were used as center pieces for her "artistic dinner."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Marina Abramovic human cakes - desert being served to guests at her Gala.
> 
> This cake was in the form of a life sized naked human body that resembled Debby Harry for desert.  It has already been "served up"...  Mrs. Abramovic cut the first piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie Harry photographed in front of a cake Abramovich had made in her image.
> I hope that wasn't a message for this young lady.  She seems to be in deep thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A life sized Brunette cake was also served.  Not sure who this was supposed to be.
> There is an online video of a half dozen people descending on these life sized cakes cutting them up with large knives and it is totally bizarre.  It looked like a mock satanic ritual.
> 
> Marina Abramovic is also a close friend of Lady Gaga's.  I find it interesting that Ms. Abramovic uses art to cover her involvement (to outsiders) in the occult. The table settings she has chosen reminds me of the same type of table designs the Rothschild's were noted for at their satanic gala dinner parties.
> 
> The Rothschild Gala Ball - a mannequin serves as a centerpiece for the table. The Rothschild's are close friends of Hillary and Bill Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Rothschild party table decorated with dismembered baby dolls.
> Mr. & Mrs. Rothschild actually hid their satanism under the guise of unusual artistic art and gala balls.  It appears that Marina Abramovic may be emulating their style. The tradition continues....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina Abramovic sitting on a ledge between two buckets in large dining room, note the 666 in the corner next to a pentagram and other witchcraft symbols painted on the baseboard.
> 
> There is a photograph of Lady Gaga and Marina Abramovich on twitter with the caption this is what a spirit dinner looks like.  It is a photograph of a naked man lying in a trough full of blood and Marina is pouring a sauce over his body.  Gaga has a spoon in her mouth in the photograph and it appears to be an outdoor dinner party with others looking on.
> 
> Hillary Clinton is friends with Lady Gaga but I have found no photographs of her with Marina Abramovic.  There is the possibility the photographs could have been removed if they do exist.
> 
> New Hillary Clinton Emails Reveal Her Network Of Powerful Celebrity Friends, Including Lady Gaga And Ben Affleck
> 
> Between the Clinton's and the Rothschild's, Mrs. Clinton and Lady Gaga, Marina Abramovic and John Podesta - it doesn't look good.  In fact, it looks very bad.  I don't believe Hillary Clinton can explain her way out of this one.  If I'm right about that, this may just be Marina Abramovic's last performance!


I thought trump loved WikiLeaks. Now that he's the boss he doesn't like them anymore?


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Mrs. M. said:


> Marina Abramovic levitating over pots and pans​The latest breaking Wikileaks article reveals that John Podesta was invited to a "spirit cooking"  dinner by Marina Abramovic.
> 
> *WIKILEAKS: LEAKED EMAIL REVEALS HILLARY CLINTON'S CAMPAIGN CHAIR ATTENDED DISTURBING "SPIRIT COOKING" DINNER LAST YEAR?*
> *NEW YORK* - WikiLeaks has released what may be the most disturbing email leaked from Hillary Clinton's inner circle. The email reveals John Podesta's brother Tony invited him to attend the _Spirit Cooking_ dinner with Marina Abramovic on July 9, 2015 in New York City.
> Graphic Warning:
> 
> 
> The video above from Abramovic sheds some light on what "Spirit Cooking" actually is. *WARNING:*The graphic video shows Marina Abramovic writing _Spirit Cooking_ recipe on the wall with what appears to be thickly congealed blood. “mix fresh breast milk with fresh sperm, drink on earthquake nights.” and "with a sharp knife cut deeply into the middle finger of your left hand, eat the pain". Another message written in blood says: "fresh morning urine sprinkle over nightmare dreams".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WikiLeaks: John Podesta's Satanic Dinner (WARNING: Graphic Content)
> 
> Ms. Abramovic is in the arts. Some describe her as an occult performance artist. According to at least one online source, her work includes promotion of witchcraft, totalitarianism and fascism.
> 
> Totalitarianism is defined as follows:
> This is a repressive, unfree type of society. We live in a democracy, where the people have a say and elect officials. The opposite is *totalitarianism*: a *totalitarian* society is usually ruled by a dictator, and there is very little or no freedom. In *totalitarianism*, the *government *controls almost every aspect of life.
> totalitarianism - Dictionary Definition
> 
> One writer comments:
> OK, I am firmly opposed to talking about any aspect of Marina Abramovic because I find it banal and irrelevant. However I like sci-fi kitsch and dystopic political allegories so I could not let the virtual tour of her impending Institute (MAI) go unremarked. Personally, I don’t care what kind of self-indulgent celebrity spectacles she produces as her “art” today, but the MAI earns her a special place in hell because its sole purpose is to feed her ego as performance-art-high-priestess by fleecing the young and gullible. Once up in Hudson they will give their time and presumably (primarily) money, just for the chance to worship at her totalitarian altar, in only the idiotic ways she sees fit.
> Lambs Wheeled to Slaughter: Maria Abramovic Institute
> 
> I decided to look up one of her workshops and this is what I found:
> After the ten-minute presentation of his work, Marina Abramovic shares with the public what she felt during his performance by concluding that:
> 
> *“IN PERFORMANCE ART EVERYTHING IS REAL: THE EXHAUSTION, THE BLOOD OR THE KNIFE. THERE IS NO ACTING. IN THEATRE, BLOOD IS KETCHUP; IN PERFORMANCE IS REAL BLOOD.”*
> 
> The third artist: Nikolaos, performance artist and one of As One’s interventional performance artists says that his work is on how to deal with pain through meditation. “Pain is not your enemy; It is here to teach you, to protect you, to make you stronger.”.
> 
> MARINA ABRAMOVIC WORKSHOP I
> 
> This is interesting because Ms. Abramovic said the same thing about spirit dinners!
> Spirit cooking menu:  Marina Abramovic' - Edition Jacob Samuel  Done at a private residence it is a religious ceremony.  One comment below the video (on you tube) called it Aleister Crowley Magic.  The video presentation reportedly used pigs blood.  If you have an aversion to the sight of blood or a snake wrapped around the head of Ms. Abramovic you should not watch the video.
> 
> Interesting that this woman is in John Podesta's inner circle (no pun intended).
> Here are some photographs of some dinner gala's which were designed by Ms. Abramovic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina Abramovic's gala dinner at MOCA reportedly "left heads spinning"..
> This appears to be one of the life like mannequins (which is a cake)  laying underneath a skeleton. It is the centerpiece for this dinner and will later be served for desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dinner staged by Marina Abramovic.  The human heads are people
> who were used as center pieces for her "artistic dinner."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Marina Abramovic human cakes - desert being served to guests at her Gala.
> 
> This cake was in the form of a life sized naked human body that resembled Debby Harry for desert.  It has already been "served up"...  Mrs. Abramovic cut the first piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie Harry photographed in front of a cake Abramovich had made in her image.
> I hope that wasn't a message for this young lady.  She seems to be in deep thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A life sized Brunette cake was also served.  Not sure who this was supposed to be.
> There is an online video of a half dozen people descending on these life sized cakes cutting them up with large knives and it is totally bizarre.  It looked like a mock satanic ritual.
> 
> Marina Abramovic is also a close friend of Lady Gaga's.  I find it interesting that Ms. Abramovic uses art to cover her involvement (to outsiders) in the occult. The table settings she has chosen reminds me of the same type of table designs the Rothschild's were noted for at their satanic gala dinner parties.
> 
> The Rothschild Gala Ball - a mannequin serves as a centerpiece for the table. The Rothschild's are close friends of Hillary and Bill Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Rothschild party table decorated with dismembered baby dolls.
> Mr. & Mrs. Rothschild actually hid their satanism under the guise of unusual artistic art and gala balls.  It appears that Marina Abramovic may be emulating their style. The tradition continues....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina Abramovic sitting on a ledge between two buckets in large dining room, note the 666 in the corner next to a pentagram and other witchcraft symbols painted on the baseboard.
> 
> There is a photograph of Lady Gaga and Marina Abramovich on twitter with the caption this is what a spirit dinner looks like.  It is a photograph of a naked man lying in a trough full of blood and Marina is pouring a sauce over his body.  Gaga has a spoon in her mouth in the photograph and it appears to be an outdoor dinner party with others looking on.
> 
> Hillary Clinton is friends with Lady Gaga but I have found no photographs of her with Marina Abramovic.  There is the possibility the photographs could have been removed if they do exist.
> 
> New Hillary Clinton Emails Reveal Her Network Of Powerful Celebrity Friends, Including Lady Gaga And Ben Affleck
> 
> Between the Clinton's and the Rothschild's, Mrs. Clinton and Lady Gaga, Marina Abramovic and John Podesta - it doesn't look good.  In fact, it looks very bad.  I don't believe Hillary Clinton can explain her way out of this one.  If I'm right about that, this may just be Marina Abramovic's last performance!


*This is very disturbing but not unbelievable *


----------



## Dan Stubbs

sealybobo said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina Abramovic levitating over pots and pans​The latest breaking Wikileaks article reveals that John Podesta was invited to a "spirit cooking"  dinner by Marina Abramovic.
> 
> *WIKILEAKS: LEAKED EMAIL REVEALS HILLARY CLINTON'S CAMPAIGN CHAIR ATTENDED DISTURBING "SPIRIT COOKING" DINNER LAST YEAR?*
> *NEW YORK* - WikiLeaks has released what may be the most disturbing email leaked from Hillary Clinton's inner circle. The email reveals John Podesta's brother Tony invited him to attend the _Spirit Cooking_ dinner with Marina Abramovic on July 9, 2015 in New York City.
> Graphic Warning:
> 
> 
> The video above from Abramovic sheds some light on what "Spirit Cooking" actually is. *WARNING:*The graphic video shows Marina Abramovic writing _Spirit Cooking_ recipe on the wall with what appears to be thickly congealed blood. “mix fresh breast milk with fresh sperm, drink on earthquake nights.” and "with a sharp knife cut deeply into the middle finger of your left hand, eat the pain". Another message written in blood says: "fresh morning urine sprinkle over nightmare dreams".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WikiLeaks: John Podesta's Satanic Dinner (WARNING: Graphic Content)
> 
> Ms. Abramovic is in the arts. Some describe her as an occult performance artist. According to at least one online source, her work includes promotion of witchcraft, totalitarianism and fascism.
> 
> Totalitarianism is defined as follows:
> This is a repressive, unfree type of society. We live in a democracy, where the people have a say and elect officials. The opposite is *totalitarianism*: a *totalitarian* society is usually ruled by a dictator, and there is very little or no freedom. In *totalitarianism*, the *government *controls almost every aspect of life.
> totalitarianism - Dictionary Definition
> 
> One writer comments:
> OK, I am firmly opposed to talking about any aspect of Marina Abramovic because I find it banal and irrelevant. However I like sci-fi kitsch and dystopic political allegories so I could not let the virtual tour of her impending Institute (MAI) go unremarked. Personally, I don’t care what kind of self-indulgent celebrity spectacles she produces as her “art” today, but the MAI earns her a special place in hell because its sole purpose is to feed her ego as performance-art-high-priestess by fleecing the young and gullible. Once up in Hudson they will give their time and presumably (primarily) money, just for the chance to worship at her totalitarian altar, in only the idiotic ways she sees fit.
> Lambs Wheeled to Slaughter: Maria Abramovic Institute
> 
> I decided to look up one of her workshops and this is what I found:
> After the ten-minute presentation of his work, Marina Abramovic shares with the public what she felt during his performance by concluding that:
> 
> *“IN PERFORMANCE ART EVERYTHING IS REAL: THE EXHAUSTION, THE BLOOD OR THE KNIFE. THERE IS NO ACTING. IN THEATRE, BLOOD IS KETCHUP; IN PERFORMANCE IS REAL BLOOD.”*
> 
> The third artist: Nikolaos, performance artist and one of As One’s interventional performance artists says that his work is on how to deal with pain through meditation. “Pain is not your enemy; It is here to teach you, to protect you, to make you stronger.”.
> 
> MARINA ABRAMOVIC WORKSHOP I
> 
> This is interesting because Ms. Abramovic said the same thing about spirit dinners!
> Spirit cooking menu:  Marina Abramovic' - Edition Jacob Samuel  Done at a private residence it is a religious ceremony.  One comment below the video (on you tube) called it Aleister Crowley Magic.  The video presentation reportedly used pigs blood.  If you have an aversion to the sight of blood or a snake wrapped around the head of Ms. Abramovic you should not watch the video.
> 
> Interesting that this woman is in John Podesta's inner circle (no pun intended).
> Here are some photographs of some dinner gala's which were designed by Ms. Abramovic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina Abramovic's gala dinner at MOCA reportedly "left heads spinning"..
> This appears to be one of the life like mannequins (which is a cake)  laying underneath a skeleton. It is the centerpiece for this dinner and will later be served for desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dinner staged by Marina Abramovic.  The human heads are people
> who were used as center pieces for her "artistic dinner."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Marina Abramovic human cakes - desert being served to guests at her Gala.
> 
> This cake was in the form of a life sized naked human body that resembled Debby Harry for desert.  It has already been "served up"...  Mrs. Abramovic cut the first piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie Harry photographed in front of a cake Abramovich had made in her image.
> I hope that wasn't a message for this young lady.  She seems to be in deep thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A life sized Brunette cake was also served.  Not sure who this was supposed to be.
> There is an online video of a half dozen people descending on these life sized cakes cutting them up with large knives and it is totally bizarre.  It looked like a mock satanic ritual.
> 
> Marina Abramovic is also a close friend of Lady Gaga's.  I find it interesting that Ms. Abramovic uses art to cover her involvement (to outsiders) in the occult. The table settings she has chosen reminds me of the same type of table designs the Rothschild's were noted for at their satanic gala dinner parties.
> 
> The Rothschild Gala Ball - a mannequin serves as a centerpiece for the table. The Rothschild's are close friends of Hillary and Bill Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Rothschild party table decorated with dismembered baby dolls.
> Mr. & Mrs. Rothschild actually hid their satanism under the guise of unusual artistic art and gala balls.  It appears that Marina Abramovic may be emulating their style. The tradition continues....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina Abramovic sitting on a ledge between two buckets in large dining room, note the 666 in the corner next to a pentagram and other witchcraft symbols painted on the baseboard.
> 
> There is a photograph of Lady Gaga and Marina Abramovich on twitter with the caption this is what a spirit dinner looks like.  It is a photograph of a naked man lying in a trough full of blood and Marina is pouring a sauce over his body.  Gaga has a spoon in her mouth in the photograph and it appears to be an outdoor dinner party with others looking on.
> 
> Hillary Clinton is friends with Lady Gaga but I have found no photographs of her with Marina Abramovic.  There is the possibility the photographs could have been removed if they do exist.
> 
> New Hillary Clinton Emails Reveal Her Network Of Powerful Celebrity Friends, Including Lady Gaga And Ben Affleck
> 
> Between the Clinton's and the Rothschild's, Mrs. Clinton and Lady Gaga, Marina Abramovic and John Podesta - it doesn't look good.  In fact, it looks very bad.  I don't believe Hillary Clinton can explain her way out of this one.  If I'm right about that, this may just be Marina Abramovic's last performance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought trump loved WikiLeaks. Now that he's the boss he doesn't like them anymore?
Click to expand...

*Its pretty bad when Wiliki takes the place of where I used to get the truth "Media main stream".  *


----------

